# I'd like to learn how to do basic bike maintenance



## RickRandhawa (Jul 26, 2011)

I recently got into cycling and after paying a bike shop $45 to put on some clipless pedals, I decided to buy my own stand (Park Tool PCS-10) and tool kit (Park Tool AK-37).

I recently switched out my handlebars (old ones got bent in a fall) and rewrapped my bar tape using youtube videos, but I'd like to learn how to do a basic tune-up. I'm sure I can check out articles and watch videos, but I figured it'd be better to just ask for help on here first. 

Does anyone have time to show me how to propoerly tune up my bike and make other minor adjustments? I'm in Frisco, but more than happy to travel anywhere in the DFW area.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

I got Zinn's art of bicycle repair on a recommendation from this forum and it does not disappoint. Also, Park Tools has a manual and Bicycling has one. Invest $25 into one or more of these and start wrenching. I'm sure there are some things better handled by a LBS mech tho. 
There are lots of threads on here about drivetrain maint. 
I recently checked my teens wheels and they were wobbly as hell so I acquired some spoke wrenches, hung the bike on my new Park Tools hangar and proceeded to true them back into form.
Very gratifying.


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

Takes time. Read a book or 3. Throw your bike on your stand and play with it. See how it works while it working right as compared to after it brakes. Join a local club or group.

Charged you $45 to swap peddles? my 1st thought was, did you buy them from them? Hope that included checking the placement of the clips on your shoes. 

If I still lived in Fort Worth, I would be more then happy to help.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that RBM Frisco offers maintenance classes, you might check with them


----------



## RickRandhawa (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I ended up buying the Big Blue book of bike maintenance. I'll grab another one too if this first one is confusing.

I didn't even think to check with RBM! They offer a basic repair group course for $25. Unfortunately, they're booked up for their October class already, but I'll prolly do it in Nov.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Park tool website also has great information too. You'll learn it's a lot easier than you might think. The main thing is having the right tools.


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't believe someone would charge you $45 to put on some freaking pedals.

I am lame and got an illustrated book from Borders before they kaputted. I think I paid $5 cause of the sale. It's awesome. I also got this tool kit at the REI garage sale a couple years ago for $25. It's got everything I need for now that I can forsee...


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Bicycle Tutor - Bike Repair Video Tutorials
This guy is good at explaining and has videos of everything he explains to help with visual aid. It isn't the end all be all of bike repair learning, but it helps sometimes if you get stuck trying to fix something.


----------



## RickRandhawa (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! I just joined up on bicycletutor and watched about 10 videos. As others have said..it doesn't seem hard at all, just need the proper tools.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Apr 8, 2010)

I've found tons of stuff on Youtube. I feel like you can find a tutorial for almost anything, even the most random things.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Do all your stuff it is eaaasaaay. buy some books. look at videos in youtube, and parktool web page.

Changing pedals is like soooo easy.
and your bikes is in good hands, everything torqued to spec. and you can always check everything is fine


----------

